# Am I allowed to...



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

Post a link to my house for sale on here?

Hoping maybe some local Ottawa members could forward around to their friends / colleagues perhaps. Read the rules doesn't really say but don't want to do it until I am sure I can.

Thanks.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

You're really better off using local ad services like kijiji, craigslist, etc.


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

Yes, using that, facebook, mls, other websites. ETC.

But can't hurt to get the word out other ways as well


----------



## NotMe (Jan 10, 2011)

However if you could post a story of how the selling by owner goes that would be cool....


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

It's fine with me if you want to post it here. But, it's really up to Frugal Trader and CC since they run the joint.


----------



## balexis (Apr 4, 2009)

I agree with NotMe: you could post regular updates on weird situations that happened to you, mistakes (hopefully very few) and successes! That would be very interesting.

I wouldnt want this forum to become a raw real-estate announce board though.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

This is a discussion forum, not a place to post advertising and try and solicit sales. Your house is probably already on MLS, and you'll get far more relevant exposure there than spamming up our forums with it here.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Why are you selling?
How have you priced it?
Where are you going to live?


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

I'd like input on this request from other members. I am concerned that once we set a precedent of publishing a classified ad, other members might want to post ads in the future.


----------



## briant (Jun 23, 2009)

I think this forum is a great place for discussion, but I don't see it as a good place to buy and sell things because people people on here live throughout Canada and the US.

If CC decides to, it should be in a new section called "Marketplace".

Obviously they would have to follow rules as to what they can and can't sell, what details to include, conditions etc.


----------



## JayRoc (Apr 4, 2009)

I would like to echo the feeling that this should NOT be a site for selling things....this is for discussion/debate only. There are lots of inexpensive/free alternatives for selling your house, such as Kijiji, Grapevine, Craigslist, etc.
My 2 cents.


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

So I guess from this there are no willing members to spread the word. Okay won't post.

PM me if you would like to help.

I am selling on MLS so there is nothing really exciting to report back on except so far it has been listed for 6 months with very little action.


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

jamesbe said:


> So I guess from this there are no willing members to spread the word. Okay won't post.
> 
> PM me if you would like to help.
> 
> I am selling on MLS so there is nothing really exciting to report back on except so far it has been listed for 6 months with very little action.


That's a pretty sure sign you may have to think about lowering your price...

And I echo the prevailing sentiment that we shouldn't have individual posters hawking their products or services on this site.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

jamesbe said:


> So I guess from this there are no willing members to spread the word. Okay won't post.
> 
> PM me if you would like to help.
> 
> I am selling on MLS so there is nothing really exciting to report back on except so far it has been listed for 6 months with very little action.


Drop the price. I don't know what condition it is in, what it looks like, or what you need to get out of it to break even. But if your home hasn't sold in 6 months and you want to sell it, drop the price.

Also, I have no problem viewing your link to sell your home if it part of a thread discussing the FSBO process or something like that. Then it is a learning process shared with us all.

Other than that, you have it on MLS. That is the best place for online exposure.

Did I mention to drop the price.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Drop price and ask your agent what they think.After 6 months I am sure they have suggested that and you don`t want to hear it.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

I agree with everyone else. Lower the price.

You don't a stale listing, otherwise people will be asking what's wrong with it. 

In terms of the posting a link, I think if it's relevant to a discussion, it could be okay to post (eg, someone wants to look at the property to see if it's reasonable), however strictly for sale, I don't think this is the plac.e


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

Price was dropped and is now $50k below what the realtors think it should sell for.

It's a $500k house in perfect shape, built in 2005. 4 bedrooms, 4 bathrooms If it was just me I'd understand, 5 houses in my neighbourhood have been listed for the same length of time.

So we dropped, I'm sure others will follow now. I think I'm priced right now and the original price that realtors told us was way out too lunch. Realtor greed?


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Usually agents want low prices and quick commissions. 

Are you getting many people checking it out? If so, is there something cosmetic that might be throwing them off?


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Can you give us the mls #? or pm to me?

I won't buy it, but I now I'm curious to look at it.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

jamesbe said:


> Price was dropped and is now $50k below what the realtors think it should sell for.
> 
> It's a $500k house in perfect shape, built in 2005. 4 bedrooms, 4 bathrooms If it was just me I'd understand, 5 houses in my neighbourhood have been listed for the same length of time.
> 
> So we dropped, I'm sure others will follow now. I think I'm priced right now and the original price that Realtor told us was way out too lunch. Realtor greed?


 You also need to consider not everyone can afford a $500,000 house so the qualified buyer pool will be lower for you than those selling a $350,000 .You and 5 neighbors can't sell your house so is there is probably a problem with all your pricing ,what is the builder rep ?


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

Builder rep? Reputation? Actually VERY good. Holitzner one of the better builders in Ottawa.

A compariable new home from them (similar model etc) is $80k more and they aren't selling either. Co-worker actually is looking at new homes and said many of the lots are free, of the 14 available lots 4 sold in 6 months.

Market is down, but a slight bump has been seen now in January. I have a showing sunday.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Haven't a lot of tech people lost their jobs in Ottawa over the past 10 years? Nortel? I think housing a problem in that city for sure, low rental options available for those who want nice homes.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

I checked out the MLS listing. Looks great!

James - How far are you from Ottawa? ie commute time. 

I'm not familiar with the area.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

the-royal-mail said:


> Haven't a lot of tech people lost their jobs in Ottawa over the past 10 years? Nortel? I think housing a problem in that city for sure, low rental options available for those who want nice homes.


That's true but remember this was still mostly a Government town even during the Nortel days. The Government has been in a huge growth mode since then. Housing has remained strong but lately I hear sales have been slowing down sharply.


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

Four Pillars said:


> I checked out the MLS listing. Looks great!
> 
> James - How far are you from Ottawa? ie commute time.
> 
> I'm not familiar with the area.


Depends on where you work. My commute is 15-20 min depending on traffic.

Downtown commute is about 40min, off peak only 20 min.

Most people bus if they work downtown, and that's about 45min using the express routes. Lots of gov workers in my area.


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

Well we got a lowball offer today from a slightly sleazy agent that is giving us barely a few hours to decide.

I played hardball, now I wait for the counter on our counter, might fall through but we are close.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Your house has been sitting for 6 months , I would thank god you got an offer and try to make that work if you really want to sell.Remember you have lots of neighbors on the MLS so just maybe they want to offer on one of these houses if you don't accept.Generally if they didn't give you overnight to think about it that is their situation ,I have bought many houses and I want to have an answer before the day is over .It is not the agent but their client who is in the rush


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

okay guys fess up.

which one of you cmfers is behind the offer.

and a sleazy agent too shame.


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

Well I told him to send the papers to sign and he never did.

They gave me a hard luck story the 400 was their max and they were over buying so I am not too worried about other homes. We have an open house today, the agent kept mentioning it, they wanted it done before the open house I suspect.

Well I will know by 5pm today because that is the deadline.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

An agent is showing a client a $500,000 house when their top budget is $400,000? Are you serious?Don't waste your time and tell the agent to get a grip on reality!


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

Yeah I haven't heard back, I guess they aren't going to reply to our counter which was very reasonable 439, would have met them half way at 435, but o reply.

Good things come to those who wait another will come


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

conditionally sold!


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

jamesbe said:


> conditionally sold!


A conditional congratulations to you!


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

Four Pillars said:


> A conditional congratulations to you!


Thanks for the conditional congrats...

It's for sale once again.

Buyer's backed, during the inspection they realized they didn't like the paint colour. 

They decided to no longer sell their house (which they didn't put on the market yet anyways).

They weren't serious apparently, ugh that's 2 buyers that backed on me for stupid reasons.


----------

